# Plants growing a sign of tank health?



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been cycling my tank for at least a week and a half now with plants in it. (I don't know if that was bad or not, just how it ended up happening. D; ) 

I've been giving them plant food and doing my best to cycle the aquarium without a fish in it. (Although I'm due for a shipment of RCS's in the next couple of days.) The plants are growing surprisingly quickly, particularly my Bacopa. 

I just wanted to know if that meant the tank is going weeeell, or not so well? lol. This is my first time cycling a tank and I just don't want to get it wrong. I've been trying the test strips, and according to them everything's healthy and normal? But I don't know if it's cycled long enough to get a proper reading? Klaus is due here between the 16th-19th and I'd like to be sure the tank is doing well.

*spazz* Any help is welcomed and encouraged! My tank:


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like its coming along quite nicely to me. :]

While cycling a tank one is usually testing the water parameters daily and closely looking for any changes improvement or otherwise.

Plants or other fish can both help speed up the cycling process.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Kuronue said:


> Sounds like its coming along quite nicely to me. :]
> 
> While cycling a tank one is usually testing the water parameters daily and closely looking for any changes improvement or otherwise.
> 
> Plants or other fish can both help speed up the cycling process.


Not a whole lot has changed, honestly! Haha. I started testing after day 5; and it's always been in the "Healthy" range. I started out with the Bacopa being the only plant in there, but I quickly started adding more. I guess it's done nothing but benefit? Haha.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you use ammonia to speed up the production of nitrites by the BB? Do you use additives like Stress Zyme or other cycling products to speed up establishment of BB?

What are your test results for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH?
What do you mean by healthy range?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> Do you use ammonia to speed up the production of nitrites by the BB? Do you use additives like Stress Zyme or other cycling products to speed up establishment of BB?
> 
> What are your test results for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH?
> What do you mean by healthy range?


I've been using crushed fish flakes; that was recommended by a few people. I've never heard of Stress Zyme honestly I need to look into it. I use water conditioner and plant food as the only "chemicals" that I put into the tank. Healthy range meaning that the test kit I use always tells me everything's low and in the "Ideal" catagory. Although the Total Hardness was very slightly raised yesterday. (It was still near Ideal though.) 

To be honest, I'm very embarrassed. I've never honestly cycled a tank or owned a fish before. So I'm trying my darndest to do it properly.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi there and dont be embarrassed this is where I came when I got my first fish and wanted to cycle my 5 gallon tank. There are lots of people to help you along the way so be sure and ask as many questions as you need and I find the thread of cycling and post it for you. If I were you I would stop using the test strips I used them to at first and they were a waste of money, you can get a good kit like the API Fresh Water Master kit to check all your levels with, it might cost more to begin with but wlll save you in the end and is much more accurate then the strips.
I ordered mine from Amazon they have the cheapest price I could find. Hang on where I find the threads about cycling.

Oh and I did a fish in cycle and it went smoothly for my fish but I was nervous...lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Here ya go this is the best one for cycling and understanding how to do it. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771&highlight=cycling+thread


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Could the tiny white specs on my glass be BB? Because those started showing up like 3 days in? I haven't wiped the glass off or anything and I did remove the Anacharis and Wisteria from established tanks to put into my own. I have done routine partial water changes and been closely examining everything. 

I should have RCS's some time today or tomorrow that I'll be placing in there to help speed up the process even faster before Niklaus gets here. I've had snails in there for a while too.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

From what I know the BB is slimy and sticks to things and yes even the glass but not sure what color that would show up as. I know on the filter it is brown so check your filter and see if it looks dirty which would be a good sign. Since you have so many plants you could have a silent cycle which means the plants are using up all the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. There should have been something about that on the link I posted.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> From what I know the BB is slimy and sticks to things and yes even the glass but not sure what color that would show up as. I know on the filter it is brown so check your filter and see if it looks dirty which would be a good sign. Since you have so many plants you could have a silent cycle which means the plants are using up all the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. There should have been something about that on the link I posted.


So, do I have too many plants?
:shock:

I just want to give optimum conditions for my Betta to thrive in. I know the RCS's wont add much to the tank's bio-load; but maybe they'll kick up a flare in the Ammonia/Nitrite levels... From what I've read online, the white things on my glass could be algae from too much light it would seem. (Or heaven forbid they be snail eggs. D; )


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

There's no such thing as too many plants! The plants help to process waste. In fact, you introduced a lot of BB by adding the plants to begin with - they would have brought it with them. 

Also ... little white specks on the glass probably are baby snails or snail eggs. Just so you know!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> There's no such thing as too many plants! The plants help to process waste. In fact, you introduced a lot of BB by adding the plants to begin with - they would have brought it with them.
> 
> Also ... little white specks on the glass probably are baby snails or snail eggs. Just so you know!


My woooorst feaaars. Do you have any idea how to get rid of them? 
D;


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh thats right I forgot you said you had snails. They could be eggs sure sounds like it, pond snails come with most plants. You can just use a paper towel and wipe them off thats what I do as I have pond snails also.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Oh thats right I forgot you said you had snails. They could be eggs sure sounds like it, pond snails come with most plants. You can just use a paper towel and wipe them off thats what I do as I have pond snails also.


Will for sure be doing. Do NOT need that many.
:lol:


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

What size tank is it? Some snails are beneficial for your plants. And you won't find all of the eggs! You might consider adding an Assassin snail or two, depending on the size of your tank. That should help control the snail population while allowing some of them to survive to help your plants.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Will for sure be doing. Do NOT need that many.
> :lol:


assassin snail might help if you really want one to control the other snails, I heard.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I've been using crushed fish flakes; that was recommended by a few people. I've never heard of Stress Zyme honestly I need to look into it. I use water conditioner and plant food as the only "chemicals" that I put into the tank. Healthy range meaning that the test kit I use always tells me everything's low and in the "Ideal" catagory. Although the Total Hardness was very slightly raised yesterday. (It was still near Ideal though.)
> 
> To be honest, I'm very embarrassed. I've never honestly cycled a tank or owned a fish before. So I'm trying my darndest to do it properly.


Don't be embarrassed, I asked a lot of questions myself here and learn a lot from others.

I am cycling my tank with 4 amano and a golden apple snail in a planted filtered 5g tank. I just added Stress Zyme last week to see if things would move along faster. but when I had my Fred in there (he died from bacterial infection, I think, in the QT tank) he was fine. The amano lasted longer than my betta.

I keep track of my test results using a liquid test kit by API which costs about $18 everyday in a log which also keeps track of when, what, and how much/many items I added into the tank. This tells me how I am doing and show some correlation to the changes as a result of any addition to the the tank. The process itself is fun for me.

After adding Stress Zyme on Sunday, for the first time I noticed 0 Ammonia & Nitrite and 20 Nitrate last night, day 26 of my cycle.

I think if you acclimate the shrimp in a separate tank or container with the tank's water adn see how they are doing before sending them into the main tank, you will be ok.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got 2 MTS snails; a friend of mine stole the other two. (Although a little too late as it would seem. :lol: ) Plus I'll have approximately 10 Red Cherry Shrimp as soon as they get here, unless some are DOA or something. So I'll have them to help out too. 

It's a 5 gallon, heated, filtered tank with florescent lighting.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> My woooorst feaaars. Do you have any idea how to get rid of them?
> D;



Are the white things moving? If so it's harmless planaria.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

BulletToothBoris said:


> Are the white things moving? If so it's harmless planaria.


They seem pretty stationary. But some of them are dotish and some are more like lines?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> They seem pretty stationary. But some of them are dotish and some are more like lines?


sounds like worms to me even though i do not know much about them


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

85.5% sure the stuff on the glass is algae forming or wormies like Otter suggested... However I do have a bunch of white "egg" looking things in my moss... Are these what the snail eggs would look like? Would the shrimp eat the eggs?
:lol:


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

it's possible they are baby snails since snails feed on algae. now as to what kind, i am not sure until they grow bigger. try brushing them off with a new unused "tool" (spatula or chopstick, etc) and see if they move, if they latch on or move on the moss to another place, they are some kind of living things. make sure you have never washed the "tool" with detergent, just wash it with hot water.

Or you can pick up the moss ball and dip it in tap water with a dash of table salt for a few (5 or less) minutes and see if they detach. Then you get most of them out this way. oh rinse in tap water thoroughly using your fingers to brush against the moss (wear gloves) but do not squeeze the moss ball after that.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> it's possible they are baby snails since snails feed on algae. now as to what kind, i am not sure until they grow bigger. try brushing them off with a new unused "tool" (spatula or chopstick, etc) and see if they move, if they latch on or move on the moss to another place, they are some kind of living things. make sure you have never washed the "tool" with detergent, just wash it with hot water.
> 
> Or you can pick up the moss ball and dip it in tap water with a dash of table salt for a few (5 or less) minutes and see if they detach. Then you get most of them out this way. oh rinse in tap water thoroughly using your fingers to brush against the moss (wear gloves) but do not squeeze the moss ball after that.


I didn't get much of the "spots" off of the Moss; but that's alright. I'm sure it'll be fine and I can deal with anything that comes.
C:


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Pond Snail removal is as easy as dropping a slice of zucchini or cucumber in the tank at night and removing it in the morning. Repeat till the slices come out snail free. This is the easiest and least harmful way to remove them.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Phaydra said:


> Pond Snail removal is as easy as dropping a slice of zucchini or cucumber in the tank at night and removing it in the morning. Repeat till the slices come out snail free. This is the easiest and least harmful way to remove them.


Wow! I had no idea about that, thank you.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> Pond Snail removal is as easy as dropping a slice of zucchini or cucumber in the tank at night and removing it in the morning. Repeat till the slices come out snail free. This is the easiest and least harmful way to remove them.


Thanks for the suggestion, this is a much better alternative than my salt idea.
I learn so much from everyone.


----------

